# Allie Cat :))



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I have had Allie for a while now so I figured id finally post some pics!!

Some background about her

My friend runs a animal rescue and heard about a batch of kitten that were dumped in a dumpster. They were COVERED in oil and fleas. They looked really bad and seemed scared and unfriendly but the lady took them to her vets office and got them all cleaned up and got the fleas removed.

She asked me if I would come with her and adopt one. After asking and talking to my dad about it we decided since they really needed a home we would go ahead and adopt a kitty!

By the time I got there, only 2 kittens out of 4 were left. 2 girls, 1 tabby and 1 pure black girl. As soon as I walked in the house the lady let them out in the room and the first baby I saw was the little tabby. She came FLYING around the corner, jumped on the couch, stared at me for a minute and then took of! I was laughing my butt off! I really liked her!

She came back and when I picked her up she imediatly purred and was very happy laying in my lap! I fell in LOVE! She was the one!!

We took her and headed home! Heres the pic I took of her in the car on my lap!










How cute is she!! She was such a good girl too! She just fell asleep and was playing with my hairband!

We had trouble thinking of a name for her....There were a lot of options!

Since she was found in the trash we decided Allie Cat fit her perfect! Allie is the best name for her and she totally fit her name!

This was in october and they think she was 2 months old. She was really small!

Heres a pic 3 weeks later!










Shes a lot bigger now and still the best cat ever!! She sleeps with me every night and even though she keeps me up sometimes I still love her! Her favorite toys are bottle caps and those plastic rings on milk bottles LOL

And heres my pretty girl now














































Shes now 5 months old and is getting Spayed soon!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute Congrats!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love cats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kitty :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I honestly didnt like cats until I got her..I still dont "love" other cats. Shes the only one I enjoy LOL

Thanks guys! Shes the bestest kitty 

Im getting nervous for her appointment to get spayed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty cat....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's just darling  It makes me tear up when I hear of the awful things people do to helpless animals.  I'm glad she's in a great home now though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty little girl! I know it's scary but the absolute best thing you can do for her besides love her is getting her spayed, she'll be a happier long lived kitty once it's done...my sweet girl was spayed at 6 months old and I had her til last year at age 18. And you'll be happier too...if you think a doe in heat is noisy...try keeping a female kitty inside and quiet when she's in heat :laugh: 

One of the things about Tabby's like your Allie that I love...those black feet  
You've done a good job with her...she's really grown and looks very well loved :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Riley, she sure had a ROUGH start in life but honestly you cant tell one bit! Im happy to help her and she seems to be the happiest kitty!

Im pretty sad because I have been gone since wednesday. This is the first time me and Allie have ever been seperated! She sleeps with me in my bed and is with me all day so its been hard. I miss her! Thank goodness im going home tomorrow. My dad put me on speaker phone so I could talk to her and she was looking for me and crying! UGH lol so sad!!

Liz I completely agree! I dont want her to have kittens or have risk of cancer! Id rather her be a healthy pet and live for a very long time. I just worry since shes my baby and its surgery! Oh well, I know she will be fine and after its over she will not need to go back to the vet for a while!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are taking really good care of her...she looks great.... :thumb:

Aww...it is hard sometimes.. when we have to leave our pets behind...but ...when we get home.... we rejoice and happiness is all over the place....  :clap:



> Liz I completely agree! I dont want her to have kittens or have risk of cancer! Id rather her be a healthy pet and live for a very long time. I just worry since shes my baby and its surgery! Oh well, I know she will be fine and after its over she will not need to go back to the vet for a while!


 :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

FINALLY going home today!! Im so excited to see her! Shes going to be one happy girl!

Shes also getting spayed this week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura she looks just like my kitten!!!! lets see if I can find a picture.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

found some...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So cute! It's nice t here she is getting taken care of...and don't worry yourself too much it will be fine!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...........  :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG She looks JUST like your kitty!! How cool!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg how cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know! I thought it was so cool!!!!


----------

